# Moving to Australia and bankrupt in UK



## Jit29 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi all, I was hoping whether you can help here. I have declared myself bankrupt in the UK and am moving to Australia permanently in the next few months. I hold a PR. Will I have issues in getting a mortgage in Australia?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jit29 said:


> Hi all, I was hoping whether you can help here. I have declared myself bankrupt in the UK and am moving to Australia permanently in the next few months. I hold a PR. Will I have issues in getting a mortgage in Australia?


I would suggest asking a mortgage broker that question. They would know which lenders are not as strict as others.


----------



## JeromeTate (2 mo ago)

You will likely have problems getting a mortgage because you need a residence permit and a steady income. You can consult a mortgage broker for details. Why did you choose Australia to move to? I wouldn't risk moving so far away. It's hard for me to move to a neighboring state, let alone another continent. Our family is planning a move, too. We want to move from Trenton to Camden because we can earn much more and live in better conditions. We want to book the services of a moving company at Moving Company in New Jersey | Best Movers in NJ | AceLine Moving. According to resident reviews, it is one of the best moving companies in New Jersey state.


----------

